# Footy Tips from Kings Of Odds



## KingsOfOdds (Dec 26, 2013)

*Released for today (Thursday),
By Dimitrios Giotas, Tipster Team Member:*

Soccer » Belgium » Jupiler League » _Anderlecht - Waregem_
Bet type: Over/Under
*Over 3.5 - 2.66*, at Pinnacle (18:00 CET)

*Good luck!*


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Jan 19, 2014)

*Tip Released for Today (Sunday) at Kings Of Odds
By Mauro Santangelo, Tipster Team Member:*

Soccer » Belgium » Jupiler League » Waregem - Genk
Bet tye:1X2
*Waregem 2.50*, at Pinnacle (18:00 CET)

_Good luck!_ 

======================

Today were released 9 premium tips by 5 handicappers.
The above tip is randomly chosen from all the premium tips.

_Membership info is posted on our "Membership" webpage.  
There is still place for 3-4 good and serious tipsters in 
our Tipster Team. Contact through our "Contact" webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Jan 26, 2014)

*Tip released for Today (Sunday) from Kings Of Odds,*
*By " Dimitrios Giotas ", Tipster Team Member:*

Soccer » Belgium » Jupiler League » Anderlecht - Club Brugge
Bet type: Asian Handicap
Club Brugge +0.5 2.48, at Pinnacle (18:00 CET)

Good luck!  

The above tip is randomly chosen from all the premium tips
released for today.

_8 spots are completed from the total of 12 available on 
our "Tipster Team". 
If you consider yourself a good, serious and passionate 
handicapper and bettor, and want to make a good extra 
income or even a full time income for what you're already 
doing, apply by contacting us through our "Contact" webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 1, 2014)

Tip Released for Today (Saturday) at Kings Of Odds,
By " *Redeleven-8* ", Tipster Team Member:

Soccer » Belgium » Jupiler League » Club Brugge - Mons
Asian Handicap
*Brugge -1 1.68*, Pinnacle (20:00)

_Good luck! _

---------------
Until 15:30 CET there were released 16 premium tips
by 4 Team tipsters. The above tip is randomly chosen
from all the premium tips released for today.

There is a new "Special Status" tipster on our site, "G Sports".
He will be running exclusively through Kings of Odds
a Betting System with special rules and money management
technique. Full details through the link in his short intro
profile in our "Tipster Team" webpage.

----------------
_I am looking to complete our tipster team with 3-4 more
serious people, who are good in what they do - giving tips
which in the long run are making happy the followers'
betting bankrolls. 
Contact through our "Contact" webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 9, 2014)

*Update for Today (Saturday) at Kings Of Odds*
Tip released by "G Sports", Special Status Tipster:

Belgium » Jupiler League » Genk - Club Brugge
1.9% - Asian Handicap, at Pinnacle - Genk +0.25 -208 (18:00)

This tip is one of the 8 tips for today of the "V2 System".

Good luck!

-----------
_Are you a good and serious handicapper? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Details through our "Contact" webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 23, 2014)

*Update for Today (Sunday) at Kings Of Odds*

Tip released by Dimitrios Giotas, Tipster Team member:

Soccer » Belgium » Jupiler League » Genk - Waasland-Beveren
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
Waasland-Beveren +1 2.09, at Pinnacle (20:30 CET)

Good luck!

For today until 14:35 CET there were released 13 premium 
tips by 3 Tipster  Team members and 2 Tipsters in trial. 
The above tips are randomly chosen from all these premium 
tips.
---------------

_Are you a good and serious handicapper? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Details_ _through our "Contact" webpage!_


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 26, 2014)

*Update for Today (Wednesday) at Kings Of Odds*

Tip released by " *Crazybettor* ", Tipster in Trial:

Soccer » Switzerland » Challenge League » Locarno - Wohlen
Bet type: Asian Handicap
_*Wohlen +0.25 1.80*_, at Pinnacle (18:30 CET)

Good luck!

For today until 16:50 CET there were released 10 premium 
tips by 2 Tipster Team members and 2 Tipsters in trial, 
with more to come The above tip is randomly chosen 
from all the premium tips.
---------------

_Are you a good and serious handicapper? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Details through our "Contact" webpage!_
---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Mar 16, 2014)

*Update for Today (Sunday) at Kings Of Odds*

Tip released by Dimitrios Giotas, Tipster Team member:

Soccer » Belgium » Jupiler League » Waasland-Beveren - St. Liege
Over/Under
Under 2.5 1.92, SBOBET (18:00)

Good luck!

For today until 15:30 CET there were released 7 premium 
tips by 2 Tipster Team members.
The above tip was randomly chosen from all the premium tips.
-------------

Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds!
Details through our "Contact" webpage.


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Mar 29, 2014)

*Update for Today (Saturday) at Kings Of Odds*

Tip released by *Dimitrios Giotas*, Tipster Team member:

Soccer » Switzerland » Super League » Aarau - Young Boys
Bet type: Over/Under
*Over 2.5 1.79*, Pinnacle (19:45 CET)

Good luck!

This tip is a premium tip.
-------------
Massive changes are coming up effective 1 April at
Kings Of Odds!

- All memberships (week and month) will be fully
guaranteed to all tipsters, regarding both the
tipster's performance criteria and the minimum tips
per period criteria
- You will have access just to the tipster's tips which
you will chose to have subscription membership to
- The tipsters will establish their owns weekly and
monthly subscription membership fees, and they
can not change the prices for at least 2 months
- Every tip can be given for 1, 2, 3, or 4 units,
1 unit being equal with 1% of the bankroll
- There will be a new tips posting schedule, more
simple than the actual one

-------------

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds!
Details through our "Contact" webpage!_
---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Apr 5, 2014)

*Update for Today (Saturday) at Kings Of Odds*

Tip released by *Hot Matches*, Tipster Team member:

Soccer » Belgium » Jupiler League » Cercle Brugge - Mechelen
Bet Type: 1x2
*Mechelen 2.75*, Pinnacle (18:00 CET)

This is a premium tip, selected in a random way from today's tips.
Good luck!
------------

Wednesday' Recap:

Hot Matches: 2-0, +7.82 units
Tomas: 3-1, +2.26 units
Dimitrios Giotas: 1-1, +0.56 units

Thursday: 
There were no tips released.

Yesterday's Recap:
Hot Matches: 1-0, +3.24 units

(1 unit = 1% of the bankroll)
--------------- ---------------

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage!_


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Apr 8, 2014)

*Update for Today (Tuesday) at Kings Of Odds*

Free tip by *Hot Matches*, Tipster Team member:

Soccer » Austria » Erste Liga » Altach - Liefering
Bet Type: 1x2
*Altach 1.77*, Pinnacle (18:30 CET)

This tip does not count towards the premium tips 
results/stats of this tipster. Good luck!
------------

Yesterday at Kings Of Odds:
Hot Matches: 1-0, +4.36 units

WOW, Hot Matches is super hot!
Results since he joined Kings of Odds (1st April):
10-6, +26.28 units

(1 unit = 1% of bankroll)

So if you would've had a small bankroll of just 1,000 EUR, 
which means you would've wagered just small 20 EUR on 
each of these tips, you would be up with 262.80 EUR!
... And for a full month subscription for Hot Matches is just 
90 USD, and it's guaranteed. What you're waiting for?
--------------- 

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage._
--------------- ---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Apr 16, 2014)

*Update for Today (Wednesday) at Kings Of Odds*

Premium tip released by "*BagMan*",
Tipster Team Member:

Soccer » Switzerland » Super League » Grasshoppers - Thun
Bet Type: Both Teams To Score
*YES 1.80*, Bet365 (18:45 CET)

Good luck!
---------------

Did you know?

- All subscription memberships to the Tipster Team's tipsters
are fully guaranteed. Details on the "Membership" webpage.
- To see the tips/results for any day, go to the "Tipsters"
webpage and click on the "Day to Day Forum Stats" button.
- To see the tips/results for a certain tipster, go to the "Tipsters"
webpage and inside the respective tipster's profile click either
on the "Forum Stats" button or on the "Table View Stats" button.

---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Apr 27, 2014)

*Update for Today (Sunday) at Kings Of Odds*

Premium tip by *Dimitrios Giotas*, Tipster Team member:

Soccer » Belgium » Jupiler League » Anderlecht - St. Liege
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
*St. Liege 0 2.64*, Pinnacle (18:00 CET)

Good luck!
========================

*Yesterday (Saturday) at Kings Of Odds:*

Tomas:
Volleyball » France » Pro A » Ajaccio - Paris
Home/Away
2 u: Paris 1.83, Bet365 = 2-3, Won 1.66 u

Dimitrios Giotas:
Soccer » France » Ligue 1 » Nice - Reims
1X2
2 u: Nice 1.94 , SBOBET = 1-0, WON 1.88 u

BagMan:

Soccer » Slovenia » Prva liga » Koper - Maribor
Both Teams to Score
2 u: YES 1.83, Bet365 = 0-1, LOST 2 u

Soccer » Slovenia » Prva liga » Koper - Maribor
Over/Under
3 u: Over 2.5 2.10, Pinnacle = 0-1, LOST 3 u

Soccer » Slovenia » Prva liga » Domzale - ND Gorica
Asian Handicap
3 u: ND Gorica -0.25 1.95, Bet365 = 1-1, LOST 1.5 u (1/2 of tip lost)

Soccer » Slovenia » Prva liga » Zavrc - Triglav
Asian Handicap
3 u: Zavrc -0.75 1.97, Pinnacle = 5-1, WON 2.91 u

Soccer » Slovenia » Prva liga » Zavrc - Triglav
Over/Under
4 u: Over 2.75 2.02, Pinnacle = 5-1, WON 4.08 u

The BetBrain (Special Status tipster):

Soccer » France » Ligue 1 » Nice - Reims
1X2
69 u: Nice 1.93 = 1-0, WON 64.17 u

Soccer » Poland » Ekstraklasa » Legia - Zawisza
Asian Handicap
30 u: Legia -1.25 1.92 = 2-0, WON 27.6 u
======================

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own 
sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage._


----------



## Andy987 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks for the predictions and for the efforts you have put for the prediction.


----------

